# Wie kriege ich ein Ethernetteilnehmer möglichst günstig Online. so dass man per Webbrowser drauf zugreifen kann. LoraWAN etc



## vollmi (28 Juni 2021)

Ausgangslage. Privates Pumpenhäuschen. Bisher haben wir das per SMS gesteuert. War also ein 2G Modem mit Prepaid SIM drin das die SMS empfangen hat und damit dann der SPS Befehle geschickt hat. 2G ist leider nun am Auslaufen.

Jetzt bin ich mir am überlegen, statt erneut ein neueres Modem einzubauen. Gleich was auf Stufe IOT aufzubauen. Da derzeit grad die Trockenzeit anfängt und mein Modem nur noch sporadisch funktioniert, drängt natürlich die Zeit.

Jetzt gibts ja so LoraWAN gateways, womit man so eine Ethernetfähige SPS ins LoraWAN netzwerk kriegen würde. Aber wie geht man dass jetzt an? Kauft man sich da ein Gateway:
Lorawan Gateway

Aber da braucht man ja noch n Abo. Welches wählt man da in der Schweiz? Und vor allem wie kommt man nun z.B. mit seinem Handy auf die Webseite der SPS?
Von euch hat sich damit doch sicher schon jemand damit beschäftigt.


----------



## Blockmove (28 Juni 2021)

Schau mal bei Youtube nach Andreas Spiess.
Ist Schweitzer und hat was zum Thema Lorawan veröffentlicht.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (29 Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Andres Spiess - the guy with the funny swiss accent. sehr zu empfehlen, auch was andere Themen angeht. Der hat auch mal n LoRa Reichweiten-Test gemacht (also PtP-Verbindung).

Es gibt für Mikrotik-Gateways einen Blog-Eintrag beim Mikrotik-Store, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:


			Testaufbau eines Mikrotik wAP LR8 Gateway-Kits mit externer Antenne und einem Arduino mit Temperatursensor als Gegenstelle | Mikrotik-Store.eu – Der Blog des offiziellen Mikrotik Distributors
		


*edit:*
Alternativen:





						F8926-GW LoRaWAN Gateway
					

Serial of LoRa modems and modules supported by fourfaith.com public LoRaWAN network terminal.



					en.four-faith.com
				




Vielleicht brauchst du ja auch "nur ein einfaches Device". Ist kostengünstiger, als n serielles oder ethernet Terminal:





						F8L10T LoRa Terminal Gateways Semtech
					

Four-Faith F8L10T LoRa Gateways Semtech support over-the-air updates along with remote maintenance,standard RS232 and RS485 interface ports



					en.four-faith.com
				




*Nochmal Edit* - Das "einfache" device hat eine RS232/RS485 Schnittstelle mit an Bord.


----------



## oliver.tonn (29 Juni 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ausgangslage. Privates Pumpenhäuschen. Bisher haben wir das per SMS gesteuert. War also ein 2G Modem mit Prepaid SIM drin das die SMS empfangen hat und damit dann der SPS Befehle geschickt hat. 2G ist leider nun am Auslaufen.


Ist das Senden und Empfangen von SMS nicht eine GSM Funktion und hat nichts mit G2, G3 usw. zu tun? Ich meine das alle Geräte einen Fallback auf GSM haben und dann sollte die Abschaltung von G2 egal sein.


----------



## Blockmove (29 Juni 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Ist das Senden und Empfangen von SMS nicht eine GSM Funktion und hat nichts mit G2, G3 usw. zu tun? Ich meine das alle Geräte einen Fallback auf GSM haben und dann sollte die Abschaltung von G2 egal sein.


Das ist so.
SMS ist GSM.

Es macht aber sicher Sinn nach Alternativen zu schauen.
Ob Lorawan dazu gehört?
Solange du deine Gateways selber betreibst und dein eigenes Sensor / Aktornetz hast, ist es interessant.
Auf öffentliche freie oder auch kostenpflichtige Gateways würde ich mich da nicht verlassen.
Mit Helium (kostenpflichtiges Mesh) wird zuviel Schmu getrieben.


----------



## Hesse (29 Juni 2021)

Wie weit ist denn das "Pumpenhäuschen" von dir entfernt?
Besteht eventuell sogar Sichtverbindung?
Dann wäre eine Wlan Richtfunkstrecke vielleicht ein alternative.


----------



## Blockmove (29 Juni 2021)

Hesse schrieb:


> Wie weit ist denn das "Pumpenhäuschen" von dir entfernt?
> Besteht eventuell sogar Sichtverbindung?
> Dann wäre eine Wlan Richtfunkstrecke vielleicht ein alternative.


Die allseits bekannte WLAN-Antenne aus dem Klobürsten-Halter.
https://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/WLAN-Richtfunk-mit-Hausmitteln-221433.html?seite=all

Hat sich ein ehemaliger Kollege aus unserem Werkzeug aus Edelstahl angefertigt.
1km war kein Problem. Mit einem Linksys-Router konnte die Sendeleistung hochgedreht werden.
Da war noch mehr Reichweite drin. Ausrichten der beiden Antennen war wohl das größere Problem.


----------



## Captain Future (29 Juni 2021)

Der CPE510 von TP-LINK Sendeleistung 500mW für Übertragungsdistanzen von 15km
für 50 Euro.... denke besser als ne Klobürste

Ein Kollege von mir setzt bei Fernwartung gerne diese Geräte ein. 
Link vielleicht ist das ja was gibt es auch günstiger als Teltonika RUT240 LTE


----------



## Matze001 (29 Juni 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Der CPE510 von TP-LINK Sendeleistung 500mW für Übertragungsdistanzen von 15km
> für 50 Euro.... denke besser als ne Klobürste
> 
> Ein Kollege von mir setzt bei Fernwartung gerne diese Geräte ein.
> Link vielleicht ist das ja was gibt es auch günstiger als Teltonika RUT240 LTE


Das Ding sieht ja cool aus... das heißt ich kann man WLAN im ganzen Ort verteilen und bekomme dann ärger mit der Bundesnetzagentur? 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (29 Juni 2021)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Das Ding sieht ja cool aus... das heißt ich kann man WLAN im ganzen Ort verteilen und bekomme dann ärger mit der Bundesnetzagentur?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Marcel


Im ganzen Ort geht nicht.
Das Teil hat Richtcharakter.
Ärger kann es natürlich geben.
500mW sind in Deutschland auch nicht gern gesehen.


----------



## Matze001 (29 Juni 2021)

Okay also eher Richtfunk-WLAN ... 2 so Dinger die miteinander reden und dann ist gut. 
Hätte es das vor ein paar Jahren mal so gegeben,... das hätte mir einiges erspart 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Juni 2021)

vollmi schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich mir am überlegen, statt erneut ein neueres Modem einzubauen. Gleich was auf Stufe IOT aufzubauen. Da derzeit grad die Trockenzeit anfängt und mein Modem nur noch sporadisch funktioniert, drängt natürlich die Zeit.


"Stufe IoT" benötigen ebenfalls die Konnektivität, da ändert sich am Grundproblem wenig/nichts.

Hier in DE gibt es 4G-Verträge ab 5 EUR hätte ich jetzt mal gesagt. Ganz hinten in einem tiefen Tal vielleicht trotzdem schwierig.



vollmi schrieb:


> Jetzt gibts ja so LoraWAN gateways, womit man so eine Ethernetfähige SPS ins LoraWAN netzwerk kriegen würde. Aber wie geht man dass jetzt an? Kauft man sich da ein Gateway:
> Lorawan Gateway
> 
> Aber da braucht man ja noch n Abo. Welches wählt man da in der Schweiz? Und vor allem wie kommt man nun z.B. mit seinem Handy auf die Webseite der SPS?
> Von euch hat sich damit doch sicher schon jemand damit beschäftigt.



LoRaWAN gibt es auch in der Community-Variante, die größte regionale Com ist übrigens









						Zurich - The Things Network
					

Let's build an open, free and community-owned IoT data network for Zurich! Join us on Slack or follow us on Twitter LoRaWAN has the potential to enable an entire new class of use cases for …




					www.thethingsnetwork.org
				




Viellicht gibt es in deiner Gegend schon was.

TTN ist ohne Abo/laufende Kosten. Entweder das vorhandene Netz nutzen oder – wenn die Abdeckung fehlt – ein eigenes Gateway aufstellen (dfas dann Internet-Verbindung benötigt) . Bei freier Sicht funkt das auch weiter als die angegeben 12 - 15 km. SPS-Integration oder Webseite eher nicht, gibt nur ein paar Bytes, eher primitiv per I/O wäre eine Kommunikation machbar.


----------



## vollmi (30 Juni 2021)

Hesse schrieb:


> Wie weit ist denn das "Pumpenhäuschen" von dir entfernt?
> Besteht eventuell sogar Sichtverbindung?
> Dann wäre eine Wlan Richtfunkstrecke vielleicht ein alternative.


Das Pumpenhäuschen steht hier
Pumpenhäuschen
Abgedeckt muss der Bereich vom Rhein bis zum Waldrand und 
Also von 
Hier bis nach Da
Wobei das Pumpenhäuschen in einer Vertiefung steht. Mit funk war da ne recht hohe Antenne nötig um die 868,3MHz Funkverbindung zum reinen ein und ausschalten zu gewährleisten. Und selbst da war die Reichweite oft nicht ausreichend. man musste also den standort wechseln bis man das anlaufen der Pumpe am Rohr gehört hat.
Eben SMS geht. Ich hatte jetzt halt die idee das etwas comfortabler zu gestalten, so mit Webapp und grafischer Rückmeldung.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (30 Juni 2021)

Musst doch nur n bisschen die Schaufel ansetzen....


----------



## vollmi (30 Juni 2021)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Musst doch nur n bisschen die Schaufel ansetzen....


ich wollte mir eigentlich erst mal n freien Mittelmeerblick freigraben.  😇


----------



## Hesse (30 Juni 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die allseits bekannte WLAN-Antenne aus dem Klobürsten-Halter.



Sowas natürlich nicht mehr ,
aber meine ersten Wlan Antennen waren auch aus einer CD gebaut.
Ist aber schon ein paar Jahre her und wurden dann ersetzt durch:

Ubiquiti NanoStation M5

Einfach mal eine Beispiel:





						%product-title% kaufen
					

Top %brandid% Auswahl ✓ Schnelle & versandkostenfreie Lieferung ab 89,00 € möglich ➥ Jetzt günstig online kaufen: %product-title%




					www.conrad.de
				




Funktioniert bei mir schon über Jahre ohne Probleme.



vollmi schrieb:


> Abgedeckt muss der Bereich vom Rhein bis zum Waldrand und
> Also von
> Hier bis nach Da


Das habe ich jetzt nicht so verstanden.
Kannst du keine „feste“ Strecke vom Pumpenhaus zu dir nach Hause aufbauen,
Dann hast du das Pumpenhaus bei dir im Haus Netzwerk, dann über dein Wlan auf das Handy



vollmi schrieb:


> Wobei das Pumpenhäuschen in einer Vertiefung steht. Mit funk war da ne recht hohe Antenne nötig um die 868,3MHz Funkverbindung zum reinen ein und


Da sind doch hohe Bäume ….
Bei mir hängt auch eine NanoStation in einer hohen Tanne.
Blöde ist nur das man das immer mal freischneiden muss,
Schade das die Antenne am Baum nicht einfach mit in die höhe wächst.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 Juni 2021)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Musst doch nur n bisschen die Schaufel ansetzen....
> Anhang anzeigen 55176


Relaisstation wie beim alten Polizeifunk wäre wohl einfacher 😂


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 September 2021)

Es ist zwar schon etwas her aber hier ein interessantes aktuelles Video passend zum Thema


----------



## Oberchefe (26 September 2021)

In der c't gab es dazu in letzter Zeit einige Artikel:








						c't Magazin
					

Treffer zu Ihrer Suche nach lorawan bei c't Magazin




					www.heise.de


----------

